

Google Fails Graceful Degradation - marcusEting
http://techblog.willshouse.com/2011/06/15/google-fails-graceful-degradation/

======
torlanco
Its good you noticed, but as you say in your article disabling javascript is
not very common. Every time I hear some one say they disable their javascript
I get a bit ticked off.

~~~
muppetman
I still surf with 3rd party Javascript disabled by noscript. It saved me the
other day when I (not even thinking) clicked on a stupid Facebook exploit
post. I soon realised as it popped up with warnings etc.

------
gvb
"I mean, they do allow their search to work just fine without Javascript, so
why not the logo too?"

a) The site still works with Javascript turned off.

b) The logo is degraded.

So how is this _not_ graceful degradation?

------
muppetman
Nice find, but I think these days surfing with Javascript turned off for the
site you're visting is pretty silly.

I think noscript has a place in disabling 3rd party Javascript, however.

